# Our Budgie



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heya , just a quick photo I took last week of our budgie . I bred him myself around 4 and a half years ago , he was the first to hatch on christmas day and was named "Tinsel" . He is a double factor spangle .

Elvis impression










Cropped the top of his head off here but looked funny :2thumb:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwww how cute is he?:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Beauty of these is if u pair it with a normal or opaline blue you will get spangle blues which are very pretty XD


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute :flirt: are budgies very noisy?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Charlotte__ said:


> So cute :flirt: are budgies very noisy?


He can be if you have him in the living room and the tele on . We have him in a seperate room but always give him the radio to sing too :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nodders said:


> He can be if you have him in the living room and the tele on . We have him in a seperate room but always give him the radio to sing too :2thumb:


Get some long grass from outside and wash it. Give it to him wet then see how much mess and noise a budgie can make. Or give him a carrot lol


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

He's lovely. I have a opaline cinnamon grey male, yellow face albino male, yellow face albino/creamino female, dark eyed clear series blue female or she could be a double factor dominant pied, wont know for sure till we breed her and see what she produces and a normal sky blue male.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> He's lovely. I have a opaline cinnamon grey male, yellow face albino male, yellow face albino/creamino female, dark eyed clear series blue female or she could be a double factor dominant pied, wont know for sure till we breed her and see what she produces and a normal sky blue male.


If u send me photos i will be able to Id the colours for you. Have no idea what the albino ones are as they arent the colours the budgerigar society use


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> If u send me photos i will be able to Id the colours for you. Have no idea what the albino ones are as they arent the colours the budgerigar society use



They have been id by the budgie breeders on the budgie forum, and the albino ones are yellow faced albinos, but the yellow faced albino hen which is lemon and cream is known as a creamino in america.

Thanks anyway


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> They have been id by the budgie breeders on the budgie forum, and the albino ones are yellow faced albinos, but the yellow faced albino hen which is lemon and cream is known as a creamino in america.
> 
> Thanks anyway


Theres no such thing over here lol


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Theres no such thing over here lol


No its known over here as a yellow face type 11 albino, i am just saying what they are also known as, i did say in america they are known as creamino.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> No its known over here as a yellow face type 11 albino, i am just saying what they are also known as, i did say in america they are known as creamino.


Can you send me a pic?????? Im very interested as there isnt a class for these in shows and to me it sounds like a yellow faced spangle lol.

Iv just googled and now know what you are on about lol. They are basically lutinos that are badly marked lol. They are the birds that we as breeders would chuck out due to their markings not being showable.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Can you send me a pic?????? Im very interested as there isnt a class for these in shows and to me it sounds like a yellow faced spangle lol.
> 
> Iv just googled and now know what you are on about lol. They are basically lutinos that are badly marked lol. They are the birds that we as breeders would chuck out due to their markings not being showable.



They are not basically lutinos that are badly marked, they are yellow faced albinos and there are many breeders that breed to get these. You get yellow faced albinos type 1 and yellow face type 11


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> They are not basically lutinos that are badly marked, they are yellow faced albinos and there are many breeders that breed to get these. You get yellow faced albinos type 1 and yellow face type 11


The point that im trying to make is that these are not liked in the hobby as they are not perfectly marked. When breeders breed albinos or lutinos they go on the markings for show purposes so the yellow faceds are not desirable hence why they commonly come up in petshops. However im sure your budgie is lovely like most are.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> The point that im trying to make is that these are not liked in the hobby as they are not perfectly marked. When breeders breed albinos or lutinos they go on the markings for show purposes so the yellow faceds are not desirable hence why they commonly come up in petshops. However im sure your budgie is lovely like most are.



I have never seen any in pet shops, seen albinos, lutinos and all the other types but never these.

Hopefully they should produce some nice babies when they are mature enough and i pair them up with the right bird.


----------

